# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  проблемы с USB-удлинителем

## Den87

я купил USB-удлинитель, чтобы Usb-модем лежал у окна (говорят  лучше скорость будет). Я подключил модем через удлинитель, появилось сообщение в трее, что устройство USB не опознано (но комп опознает  модем без удлинителя). Попробовал с другими устройствами через удлинитель подключить: с флешкой и клавиатурой работали, а фотоаппарат и сканер тоже не работали. В чем причина? Почему не опознает модем???

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> я купил USB-удлинитель, чтобы Usb-модем лежал у окна (говорят лучше скорость будет). Я подключил модем через удлинитель, появилось сообщение в трее, что устройство USB не опознано (но комп опознает модем без удлинителя). Попробовал с другими устройствами через удлинитель подключить: с флешкой и клавиатурой работали, а фотоаппарат и сканер тоже не работали. В чем причина? Почему не опознает модем???


1. Работа модема не зависит от его местоположения, исключение -если речь идет о сотовом модеме  в условиях отратного приема сигнала сотового оператора, т.е. там, где обычный мобильник показывает "одну черточку" силы сигнала.  Если сигнал нормальный, то модем может лежать на окне или по подушкой - не важно ...
2. Удлиннители бывают хорошие и плохие. У хорошего кабель визуально толстый и он имеет разумную длинну - обычно не более 1.5 метра, он с хорошим экранированием ... Дешевый обычно тоненький по виду, и может быть длинной до 5 метров. Понятно дело, что USB 2.0 устройства по такому кабелю нормально работать как правило не могут и появляется вышеуказанная ошибка о том, что устройства не распознано
3. Удлиннитель необходимо включать в разъемы USB на "заднице" компьютера, и не на его "морде". Причина проста - выходящие назад корпуса разьемы стоят непостредственно на материнской плате, тогда как размещенные на "морде" или боках корпуса подключены внутри системного блока к материнской плате кабелем, длинной до полуметра (в дешевых корпусах обычно кабель этот хорошим экранированием не отличается), в результате такие разъемы можно смело считать удлиннителями ... и при включении в него доп. удлиннителя ситуация еще больше ухудшается

----------


## Virtual

в двух словах:
в дешевом - слишком тонкие провода = большое падение напряжения! устройства USB 2.0 достаточно прожорливы в этом плане + очень критичны к напряжению.

бызово считается что приемлемо +-5% тоесть 0.25в  :Smiley:  а при токе в 0.5а это всего 0.5Ома всей цепи питания.

ЗЫ у мну WiFi модуль вообще отказывается работать с удлинителями, при том что МП и БП качественные и напряжения на юсб правильные.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> 2. Удлиннители бывают хорошие и плохие. У хорошего кабель визуально толстый и он имеет разумную длинну - обычно не более 1.5 метра


бывает длиннее, активный, кажется, называется. Я на прошлой работе на такие цепляла умную доску, - 2 недешевых usb-удлинителя по 5 метров (и того 10 метров общая длина) и все отлично работало  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Компьютер был заземленный?

----------


## Virtual

*Maxim*, в данном случае заземление не играло роли. ибо устройство не имело посторонних связей акромя как с юсб кабелем. :Wink: 



> (говорят лучше скорость будет)


 отсюда модем не кабельный,а типа гпрс или 3г 4г.
а то что не заработали: фотоаппарат, сканер,модемпо радиоканалу /все устройства гарантированно прожрливы в плане электричества/ говорит о плохом качестве кабеля.

----------

